# internal and external pipeline coating



## طاهرحسينو (27 مارس 2008)

ارجو تزويدي بأي مرجع عن عمليات التغليف الداخلي والخارجي للأنابيب في المشاريع النفطية
وخاصة بمادة fusion bonded epoxy)FBE) ضمن الحقل او في الورش
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

